# SkyRC MC3000 charger CHEAT SHEET



## WWJD (Jan 6, 2017)

For clarity I started this new thread to publish my SkyRC MC3000 charger CHEAT SHEET

Revision history:
2017-01-15: First English version - revision 2017-01-15
2017-07-09: German version release (Thanks to Kreisl)
2017-07-09: English version minor edit (Thanks to Kreisl)
2017-08-01: Spanish version release (Made by Kreisl and UPz)
2017-08-01c: Spanish version minor edit (Made by Kreisl and UPz)

DOWNLOAD 
- English version revision 2017-07-09
- German version revision 2017-07-09
- Spanish version revision 2017-08-01c



MAKE YOUR OWN TRANSLATION!

Everything I do is Open Source so everybody can make use of my work.
I will provide here the MacOS Pages document of the English version of the Cheat sheet.

DOWNLOAD Pages format, English version 2017-07-09

If you do not have a Mac, you can do edit the file online: 
Go to https://www.icloud.com and make a free Apple ID account. You can then select to the Pages program and upload the document

if you do want to make your own translation to be posted in the list above, please keep the format 
and only translate... I would appreciate you sent me the finished PDF file so I can post it in the list above.

Do you an head/eye illness, I CANNOT CHECK the result so please check your work before sending it to be posted here.


----------



## samgab (Jan 6, 2017)

Very useful, thank you! :thumbsup:


----------



## kreisl (Jan 6, 2017)

This is fantastic stuff, thanks for your support!!






Next time sky prints a new batch of mc3k manuals, would you be cool with letting them include your original cheat sheet in the printed manual (IM1.13* pdf = IM1.13 pdf w/ cheat sheet pdf) ?

If you're cool, you'll agree


----------



## Torchmee (Jan 6, 2017)

Excellent, you do a great job. Very professional!


----------



## WWJD (Jan 6, 2017)

kreisl said:


> This is fantastic stuff, thanks for your support!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL! Yes of course I agree, everything I do is open source stuff, but first I have to give the sheet a more professional look. 
In the coming week I will complete it I think... 

_The date on the sheet will show the progress.
_
Thanks all for your positive comments!


----------



## Bucur (Jan 6, 2017)

WWJD said:


> For clarity I started this new thread to publish my SkyRC MC3000 charger CHEAT SHEET
> 
> Also this is a work in progress but useful in this stage I think, at least for me
> 
> ...



Thank you for sharing the outcome of your efforts. Clarity is somewhat missing when it comes to using the MC3000 so your work is very useful.


----------



## samgab (Jan 6, 2017)

Just one teenie suggestion. Where you have the # hash and a black, red, or green square indicating slot number button, empty or populated and idle or operational, the square symbol, especially in black makes me intuitively think you're referring to the stop button. In the case of the # then black square in particular. I wonder if it would be more intuitive to indicate the slot number buttons with a # then a filled in circle, in black/green/red?

Anyway, just one little suggestion. Otherwise, looking good so far. Thanks for your efforts!


----------



## WWJD (Jan 7, 2017)

@Bucur: thanks! 

@samgab
Thanks for your useful suggestion! I will change the icons and add some more stuff:

- list of abbreviations
- list of icons and meaning
- a few more options are missing

I want to fit all this on max. 2 A4 pages so you can print it double sided.


----------



## LiteTheWay (Jan 7, 2017)

Great work WWJD and great idea. Thanks.




WWJD said:


> @Bucur: thanks!
> 
> @samgab
> Thanks for your useful suggestion! I will change the icons and add some more stuff:
> ...


----------



## WWJD (Jan 8, 2017)

The Cheat Sheet is FINISHED! 
I think...

I'm very pleased with the result. Go and get it! (follow link on the OP)


----------



## kreisl (Jan 8, 2017)

WWJD said:


> I think...



Thanks a million for the share, i am very pleased too!! 

I have printed it out and am copy-editing it. Will post here too!


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (Jan 8, 2017)

It will look great laminated with the pages back to back.

John.


----------



## kreisl (Jan 8, 2017)

(deleted)


----------



## Viking (Jan 8, 2017)

Great work, much appreciated thanks :thumbsup:
Just one suggestion, I think it should be written it is for Firmware 1.13
The earlier versions are a little different, and future ones might also be.

EDIT

Never mind.
I see you have written a revision date in the upper right corner, that is also fine. 
The important thing to know is whether some have an old or new edition of your Cheat Sheet if you update it sometime in the future. The revision date is probably better for this.


----------



## kreisl (Jan 8, 2017)

PM sent :wave:


----------



## WWJD (Jan 10, 2017)

Viking said:


> Great work, much appreciated thanks :thumbsup:
> Just one suggestion, I think it should be written it is for Firmware 1.13
> The earlier versions are a little different, and future ones might also be.
> 
> ...



Well I think it's a good suggestion, I will add the firmware version! I thought about it but forgot so thanks for reminding me!

BTW: An improved version of the sheet is in the making...


----------



## kreisl (Jan 14, 2017)

WWJD said:


> BTW: An improved version of the sheet is in the making...





> (k#78) during the UP/DOWN-selection of a program number in SPV for a ready slot, long-pressing the SNB of that slot should save the selected program to the slot, start the slot and return to TOV (CONFIRMED, FIXED, TESTED)


Interesting. WWJD made an observation regarding the long-pressing of SNB in SPV.
k#78 has been documented, see above. it concerns long-pressing of SNB when the user selects the program number.
apparently sky also added an undocumented feature: long-pressing of SNB when the user edits the program settings. this will temporarily _assign _the changes to the slot, exit SPV and START the slot. when the slot has finished and been stopped, those changes are gone, the slots are reset. The main function of *long-pressing the SNB in SPV* is the STARTING of the slot: while k#78 made sure that the changes are actually _saved _to the program number (device memory), in the 'SPV options edit mode' the changes are active only for the current program run, and not saved to the program number, which constitutes an imo interesting variation of the meaning of long-pressing the SNB in SPV.

Since this variation is neither documented in the Design Spec nor the manual nor de list, one cannot call it a bug. Since i like it, i am calling it a feature :thumbsup:

The final cheat sheet version (CS1.13) mentions this observation in detail, and the end consumer could make profitable use of it when *creating temporary yet similar programs* on purpose, while *leaving the original program intact*/untouched. 18650 Example: 
i have a pile of 3500mAh batteries and my favorite program for them be [14] CHARGE 1.75A, retrievable thru <UP + SNB#4>.
yet today i want to charge only 3 of them plus 1 smaller one say 2200mAh in the fourth slot.​so i press <UP + SNB#4> first, 
then edit [14] in slot#4 by reducing the charge rate to 1.10A (_clicking <ENTER> to confirm the blinking selected "1.10A" is mandatory in FW1.13!_), 
and finally long-press SNB#4.​Slot#4 would start charging with 1.1A, and back in TOV a click on <ENTER> would start the other 3 slots with the original 1.75A charge rate. Once slot#4 has finished and been stopped, one can see that its [14] has been reset to show the original 1.75A in SPV.​
It is such a small fine (and nice) detail that it has no place in the instruction manual (yet), the IM must provide leeway for such instances, undocumented features. Erik's CS1.13 perfectly covers the observation under "Advanced Option 2.", well done thanks! At some point i should list it in de list, np.


----------



## WWJD (Jan 14, 2017)

At last, with a lot of help from KREISL :twothumbs, the final version of the Cheat Sheet is ready! 
In the event of a new firmware version, I will update the sheet...

Download via the link in the opening post...


----------



## kreisl (Jan 15, 2017)

WWJD said:


> the final version of the Cheat Sheet is ready!



hehe.

the pdf has got today its very final brush (CRC32:12D3C033), dear downloaders please recheck the file from yesterday's post :twothumbs

I took a single blank A4 sheet and printed the 2 pdf pages in A5 format, so that they would fit together on the front side of the A4 sheet. clever enough, i made the centerfold to be the top of each A5 page. of course, one could print an A5 sheet (or an A4 sheet) double-sided but i don't have a laminator:






a picture is worth a thousand words, so HERE WeGo:






If you're wondering, the flashlight in the pic is the Thunder Grey stainless steel S1A olight!! :kiss:
Size comparison, my cheat sheet printout has the same size as the retail packaged printed manual, perfect:






*Thanks so much *@WWJD for this fabulous PDF file contribution, i love it ymmd!

Hopefully many mc3k users will find it useful too!!!

lovecpf


----------



## doctordun (Feb 25, 2017)

Thank you very much for this useful tool.


----------



## WWJD (Feb 25, 2017)

doctordun said:


> Thank you very much for this useful tool.



You're welcome! Enjoy the MC3000


----------



## brighterthanthesun (Mar 25, 2017)

Thanks for putting this together, this convinced me to order the mc3000! I now feel confident that I will actually benefit from all of the possibilities that this charger has to offer.


----------



## WWJD (Mar 27, 2017)

brighterthanthesun said:


> Thanks for putting this together, this convinced me to order the mc3000! I now feel confident that I will actually benefit from all of the possibilities that this charger has to offer.



Thank you very much for your reaction... Great to hear and enjoy your MC3000! Be sure to upgrade the firmware to 1.13

I hope you will find -just like me- reading the manual will become easier if you spent some time with the mc3000, trying out the different options.
Don't get put off by the (at first glance) annoying abbreviations in the manual, they will become clear after a while... The MC3000 is surprisingly easy to manage for such a advanced charger!


----------



## HighLight (Apr 14, 2017)

I want to offer my thanks for the cheat sheet also! I got the MC3000 last week but only read through the manual yesterday. My next step was to get the charger out of the box and start trying to use it. The cheat sheet will help immensely.


----------



## HighLight (Apr 14, 2017)

I want to offer my thanks for the cheat sheet also! I got the MC3000 last week but only read through the manual yesterday. My next step was to get the charger out of the box ans start trying to use it. The cheat sheet will help immensely.


----------



## WWJD (Apr 23, 2017)

HighLight said:


> I want to offer my thanks for the cheat sheet also! I got the MC3000 last week but only read through the manual yesterday. My next step was to get the charger out of the box ans start trying to use it. The cheat sheet will help immensely.



Thank you HighLight from beautiful Canada, you're very welcome. I hope and expect you will enjoy the charger!


----------



## BVH (Apr 23, 2017)

Thank you very much for this! Very helpful and easy to follow!


----------



## Billy Ram (May 5, 2017)

Very nice work! I just got my SkyRC and this is much quicker/easier than going to the book.:thumbsup:
Billy


----------



## WWJD (May 6, 2017)

@BVH and Billy Ram: thanks! you're welcome... I found reading the manual will become much easier after some time exploring the MC3000. Have fun!


----------



## Mr.Ampere (May 11, 2017)

Thanks a lot WWJD, do you mind if I translate it into french ? And maybe we could post it hère ?
Great job, indeed.:twothumbs


----------



## WWJD (May 12, 2017)

Mr.Ampere said:


> Thanks a lot WWJD, do you mind if I translate it into french ? And maybe we could post it hère ?
> Great job, indeed.:twothumbs



Thanks!  

Great idea to translate it! Yes it would be handy to po0st it here...

I also would like to post the file on the forum instead of on my dropbox page, 
anyone ideas how to do that? I can't post files here...


----------



## kreisl (May 12, 2017)

WWJD said:


> Great idea to translate it!



rumor has it some squirrel made a geman translation and left it under the tree cym


----------



## WWJD (Jul 9, 2017)

Great news for our German friends...

With great effort, Kreisl made a GERMAN translation of the cheat sheet!
He also gave me some minor corrections to do on the English sheet...

Current Revision date of both sheets is now 2017-07-09

To DOWNLOAD, see the opening post of this thread.


----------



## kreisl (Jul 18, 2017)

Thanks a million for your personal efforts with making the GERMAN version as PDF available too, highly appreciated!

Was no big effort from my part, i knows some geman idioms 
I knows some espanish basics, so maybe one day we can see a ESPANOL version in PDF too, fingers crossed :twothumbs

Lovely cooperation, CPF bringing people together, beautiful!!

Best wishes, kresil


----------



## WWJD (Jul 30, 2017)

Again very good news: The SPANISH MK3000 CHEAT SHEET is now available!

As I had to lay down any work on the Cheat Sheet because of health problems, Kreisl and UPz together made the Spanish translation so all kudos to them!
All I had to do was upload it 

So ENJOY!

To DOWNLOAD, see the opening post of this thread.


----------



## _UPz (Aug 1, 2017)

:thumbsup:


----------



## fneuf (Oct 6, 2017)

WWJD said:


> For clarity I started this new thread to publish my SkyRC MC3000 charger CHEAT SHEET
> [...]



Hey WWJD, great work here!
I'm totally willing to translate your Cheat Sheet for francophone readers. As I do not have any pdf editor, could you provide me the original file so I can edit it?
I'll then PM you the result if you agree.


----------



## WWJD (Oct 7, 2017)

Hi fneuf, thanks and see the opening post for the file so you can translate it yourself!
I just added the original file to the OP


----------



## kreisl (Oct 7, 2017)

WWJD said:


> I will provide here the MacOS Pages document of the English version of the Cheat sheet.
> 
> DOWNLOAD Pages format, English version 2017-07-09
> 
> ...


I don't have a Mac, my experience so far:

How to use the PAGES web application is self-explanatory, it is one of the few online applications accessible to the user once logged into iCloud.com (_iCloud > iCloud Drive > iCloud Pages_). The user needs to login to iCloud with his "Apple ID", which is free to create/register on icloud.com; everything is similar to Google stuff (_gmail ID > Google Drive > Google Docs_). 

On a *non-MacOS* PC, the online *iCloud Pages *web application seems to work best on a Win7 (or higher) PC with the latest version of Chrome Browser installed. Today it seems to work on my WinXP PC with the latest Firefox Browser version, too.

After clicking on the Upload icon, the user can upload any type of document i guess (_*.txt_, _*.doc_, _*.pdf_, _*.pages_, _*.rar_, etc) to the iCloud Pages workspace. After uploading a _*.pages_ file from the HDD, the file is directly editable online with a full-fledged GUI. All changes/edits are saved to the file automatically afaik and the user can "Download a Copy" in various formats, print it, share it, and so on.

I figured out how to use the web app on my own and edit the uploaded file. @fneuf , if you need assistance with the online editing, you could let me know and we'd finish the French _*.pages_ file together then, no problem. Similarly to Google Docs, it is possible to do collaborative online editing of a shared Pages file. 

Thanks also from my part for working on the French version, highly appreciated! Bonne chance :huh:


----------



## fneuf (Oct 7, 2017)

Thanks WWDJ and kreisl.
By choice I'm not a churchgoer of the Apple environment, but for the sake of the cpf community I'll give it a go during this week-end


----------



## fneuf (Oct 8, 2017)

Ok, I'm very close to the end of the translation.

One pequeño problem, the left form at the very botem of the second seite is non editable:


I can only click it on its all, I cannot access individually its content, 
It is unlockable or splitable, it is up to the point that it doesn't appear as such, locked or grouped. Those commands are infact greyed on this form... 
I have also tried to override that by using the "Search & Replace" feature, however this seems to be inactive on the whole document. Searching iCloud Pages help, the only lock I saw on this feature is when the document collaboration mode is active. However it is not the case for this french version I am working on... 

Any ideas guys ?
Translation status : SkyRC MC3000 Cheat Sheet - French - rev. 2017-07-09.pdf 
​ 
While we are here:



Is there a meaning difference implied by the use of the two verbs "Stop slot(s)" and "Reset slot(s)" ? If I'm right, in both situations considered slots becomes Ready again. 
In most cases the word "program" is written with an upper case, and a few times with lower case. I've took the option to put the upper case everywhere, to give it emphasis as I believe it is originally intended. Am I right? 
In my experience (FW 1.13, HW>1.3) battery IR measuring is only accessible while a program is running on a slot. However the cheat sheet is stating that it is available from a ready state. Am I right? 
What is the point of the two red stars?


----------



## vronp (Jan 20, 2018)

This is tremendous. Thank you very much for putting this together.

I have a suggestion along the lines of what you have done here and I am happy to participate in putting this idea together. It would be great to have a library of "best practices" settings for various tasks, i.e. "pulled 18650 capacity measurement". What do people think about this? Not sure if this has already been done and I haven't found it but I think it would be useful to a lot of people considering the complexity of the charger.

Thoughts?


----------



## cnlson (Feb 12, 2021)

WWJD said:


> For clarity I started this new thread to publish my SkyRC MC3000 charger CHEAT SHEET
> 
> Revision history:
> 2017-01-15: First English version - revision 2017-01-15
> ...


is there any update needed for the 1.15 firmware? I ask because i am ordering one and checked the new firmware


----------



## NiOOH (Feb 15, 2021)

I haven't seen anything in the 1.15 version that would require a change to the cheat sheet, it should still be ok.


----------



## cnlson (Feb 25, 2021)

thanks. I got it and am enjoying it.


----------

